# le réel de qqch.



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Desde hace unos años observo un uso sustantivado del adjetivo 'réel', y siempre me veo de figurillas para traducirlo.

Voy a darles un ejemplo concreto. Mi autor*, que estudia la filosofía de Lyotard en su relación con lo jurídico, se refiere específicamente a la imposibilidad de demostrar la existencia objetiva de las cámaras de gas y el uso que hacen los negacionistas de esa imposibilidad, y dice que:

Lyotard […] précise les conditions sous lesquelles le négationniste  peut paraître l’emporter sur la scène du droit et de son « réel », et les conditions sous lesquelles  il peut être, au contraire, définitivement récusé sur une autre scène.

En todas estas situaciones siempre termino preguntándome por qué usar 'réel' (y muchas veces entrecomillado) y no 'réalité' (que no requeriría las comillas).

Evidentemente porque quieren significar algo que trasciende 'la réalité', ¿pero qué?

* Gérald Sfez, _Lyotard. La partie civile._


----------



## Yendred

La nuance entre "_le réel_" (substantif) et "_la réalité_" n'est pas évidente. À mon sens, _le réel _est un concept philosophique, tandis que _la réalité_ est une notion plus concrète.
Cet article peut peut-être vous aider. En ce qui me concerne, quand je lis "_réalité et réel ne sont pas dissociables, ils sont les deux faces du monde_" ou "_l'accès au réel est indirect et passe par la connaissance de la réalité_", j'avoue que même en tant que français natif, mais n'ayant pas l'habitude de manipuler les concepts philosophiques, ça ne m'aide pas beaucoup !


----------



## totor

Formidable cet article, Yendred, et je t'en remercie.

Il faudra donc traduire 'su real' et tourner la page…


----------



## totor

Je me demande si, dans ce cas-là, faudra-t-il traduire 'el real' quand l'auteur dit 'plaider le réel'…


----------



## swift

¿Lo real, más bien?


----------



## totor

Claro, eso sería lo lógico, José, y es lo que siempre hago, pero 'lo real' desvirtúa esa sustantivación.


----------



## swift

totor said:


> pero 'lo real' desvirtúa esa sustantivación


Aquí me perdí. ¿En qué modo la desvirtúa?


----------



## totor

Yo parto de la base de que el concepto de 'réel', tan bien descrito en ese artículo que linkeó Yendred, es un uso no habitual del término.

Por otra parte, sabemos que no hay un artículo neutro en francés como nuestro 'lo', y es el artículo masculino el que hace las veces de neutro.

Cuando se dice, como en mi ejemplo, 'son réel', aquí no cabe la menor duda de que 'réel' tiene una carga diferente de la habitual (y tal vez por eso mi autor lo entrecomilla), y lo mismo ocurre cuando uno dice 'su real'.

Sin embargo, no pasa eso cuando uno dice 'lo real', y de hecho tampoco cuando dice 'le réel', pero en francés no hay forma de decirlo de otra manera, mientras que en castellano sí.

Por lo tanto, si ese es el concepto que destaca mi autor, a mi juicio habría que destacar esa diferencia, y me parece que la única opción es esa.


----------



## swift

Una opción es _lo real en ello _o _lo real en él_.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> _lo real en ello _o _lo real en él_


Tiens !

Veré cómo funciona.

Continuará.


----------



## swift

Solo una glosa cortita: cuando dije _lo real en ello_, lo hice teniendo en mente que podría haber otras instancias en que _son_ no remite a un posesor animado (= una persona). Ahora que lo pienso un poco mejor, creo que _en él_ (referido al negacionista) quizá no quede tan bien como _su propio real_. El asunto con esta terminología filosófica y psicológica es que existe un margen muy estrecho para manejar palabras como _real_ sin introducir equívocos o sin delatarse como lego en la materia.  Fallé en esto último, pues no se trata del real en uno sino del real en sí.

A lo que voy: en la jerga lacaniana y filosófica, _real _determinado por un posesivo, aunque chirríe a los oídos, es plausible y, de hecho, lo esperable en este contexto.

Pero paso palabra.


----------



## totor

Sí, entiendo lo que decís, José, sobre todo esto


swift said:


> El asunto con esta terminología filosófica y psicológica es que existe un margen muy estrecho para manejar palabras como _real_ sin introducir equívocos


, que en realidad es lo que más me preocupa, y por eso insisto en estas cuestiones.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Il faudra donc traduire 'su real' et tourner la page…



En mi modesta opinión sin el menor problema. 

Te pongo un ejemplo, también relacionado con lo jurídico al igual que el fragmento del libro de tu autor y que lo ilustra perfectamente. La negrita es mía. 



> Esa estructura discursiva comporta un elemento _real_ (inaprensible para la conciencia del _animal hablante_) y una serie de elementos simbólicos que hacen, en lo que está ahí fuera de la conciencia, de elementos comprensibles para aquella (la conciencia). Es decir, nuestra conciencia tiene acceso a lo_ real_ de las cosas a través de representaciones sensorialmente perceptibles de *ese *_*real*_ en virtud de una asociación convencional de esa representación *con su real*.


LOS CONFINES DEL DERECHO Diálogos con Ángel Sánchez de la Torre 
https://repositorio.comillas.edu/rest/bitstreams/69726/retrieve


----------



## totor

Ah, muy bien, Athos, y ese párrafo también convalida lo que sugiere José:


swift said:


> Lo real


, que en mi opinión


totor said:


> desvirtúa esa sustantivación


Gracias Yendred, José y Athos.


----------



## swift

totor said:


> convalida lo que sugiere José


Ojo, que al final también hice referencia a “su real”, en el mensaje #11.  De todos modos, creo que estamos en la misma posición que al inicio: no hay forma de evitar ese posesivo.


----------



## Doraemon-

"Lo real" se podría sustantivizar introduciendo algún sustantivo adecuado y suficientemente neutro, para evitar ese "su real" (mejor si puede ser algo más imaginativo que el manido "el ser"). Por ejemplo "_en la escena del derecho y de su entidad real_", "_y de su carácter de lo real"..._


----------



## totor

Cosa que no puede hacer un traduttore si no quiere ser traditore, Doraemon…


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

swift said:


> A lo que voy: en la jerga lacaniana y filosófica, _real _determinado por un posesivo, aunque chirríe a los oídos, es plausible y, de hecho, lo esperable en este contexto.


Un poco tarde, pero aquí estamos.
Comparto totalmente lo afirmado por Swift: es una cuestión de "jerga", y, en ese caso, "mejores traducciones" (más amables al oído, más literarias) podrían arruinar el concepto o hacer que quienes se mueven en ese ámbito específico, y a quienes está destinado el texto, no se percaten de qué se trata. Voto por "su real".


----------



## totor

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Un poco tarde, pero aquí estamos.


Como decía una publicidad muy festejada hace mil años, que vos seguro no debés conocer porque sos un pibe: nunca es tarde si la ducha es buena.


----------

